# Sunset Orange



## Sigh1961 (Sep 8, 2016)

Apparently, this is what happens to Sunset Orange if you leave it in the sun for 40 years....






It becomes "Sunrise Salmon". It's listed on ebay for $19.95.  I'm sure it is a rare color.


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 8, 2016)

Sunset Orange doesn't photograph well, camera settings and lighting can make it appear anywhere from a pale orange to bright red. I believe that is the case with the pic in your post, the paint actually looks to be in pretty good condition and is probably much more original in color than it appears in the pics.

Sunset Orange was one of the more popular colors at the peak of the bicycle boom, definitely not rare. I just did a search on eBay for orange schwinn varsity and turned up no less than 7 listings, including the 1974 model in your post: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=252525680270

Here's one where the camera/lighting makes it look red: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=361214791631


----------

